# New drywall on wall meets textured ceiling



## Hall (Nov 24, 2009)

I am replacing the insulation on two walls in a bedroom. Older house, 1972.
When I replace the drywall on walls, old drywall is 5/8", how do I handle the joint where the new drywall will meet the existing textured ceiling?


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

I just did this at my house and it worked out pretty well:

Finish your corner with your tape coat and 1 top coat on your ceiling and 2 finish coats on your wall.

Do your final coat on your ceiling, but this time, use a course bristled shop broom to add whatever texture you have on your ceiling in the mud. I had both a swirl pattern on one and what lookes like stalagtites on another but not a popcorn. You can easily replicate these features using this type of broom.

Prime and paint and you are all set.


----------



## Hall (Nov 24, 2009)

*Reply to RickyBobby*

Did you sand off the textured ceiling to apply the tape to the ceiling?


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

No, I used a 6" drywall knife to chip of the texture about 6 inches from the corner. At the corner I was a little more precise with what I took off in order for the tape to lay flat. But I definitely did not sand it off, just got it fairly smooth. Even if the finish job isn't that of a smooth wall it doesn't really matter since texture is going over it. I did make sure that the corner was free from any texture so when I painted the wall it was a crisp line though. For my finish texture, I went into the undisturbed texture about 2-3 inches to blend it in better.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

If doing batts, cut the old drywall off 6" down from the ceiling so you don't have to mess with the ceiling texture. The batts will slide up the 6" easy.

Or, blow insulation into the walls after cutting round plugs of the needed diameter out of the drywall 6" below the ceiling (and just below any fire blocking) in the center of each stud bay. Replace and tape the plugs.


----------



## Hall (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks RickyBobby and Jogr!
I had considered both and think I like the idea of not having to mess with the textured ceiling. I'm sure RickyBobby is more adept with the broom finish than I would be.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Or you could install crown molding to hide the joint.


----------

